# Tear Stain Saga



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So the Eye Envy was working great. But Misha has to be on a drug for her vasculitis. It has always been a liquid and she hates it. Poor little girl would run and hide when she heard me getting her meals ready because she takes the meds with food. She would shake and I would have to crawl under the table and drag her out. I felt like I was torturing her.

So new vet has the meds put in capsules. They are quite large. So I got the pill pockets from Costco. She LOVES them. Pablo also would hide and was horrible about pills, could get them out of anything I tried...cheese, peanut butter, cream cheese, steak, hot dogs, etc. He is also horrible to pill the old fashioned way. He LOVES the pill pockets and looks forward to his pills. They all get so excited at pill time, and so does John Snow, the worlds worst cat. He is always lined up right along with the dogs for his treat! 

Problem is, the pill pockets have not so good ingredients...no big deal, she just gets 2 tiny bites a day right?? Wrong! Her tear stains have come back with a vengeance!!!! Dark brown and NOTHING helps. I think it is the beats, caramel coloring, and sugar in the pill pockets. 

So sad because she is such a pretty little dog and the tear stains make her look horrible. But....I love that she loves pill time. I saw a recipe to use chicken hearts, but she is allergic to chicken. She also has to have low protein. Any suggestions?? Has to be easy and not too messy and both dogs have to love it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm. I always just hide pills in some cheese. I smooth the cheese around the pill to make it completely hidden.

I did some googling - greenies also makes a duck and pea allergy formula pill pocket. Maybe try that?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Pablo gets it out! lol, He is really quite skilled at it. I was so impressed with the pill pockets because he gobbles it right down. Hot dogs worked for a time with him, but he even got wise to that. I will try the cheese with Misha, and continue to give Pablo the pill pockets. He doesn't have problems at all with tear stains and has an iron gut. I don't think he has ever thrown up! lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey - this looks interesting? Homemade recipe? Becky's Blog - lots of fun shtuff: How to Make Homemade Pill Pockets for Pets


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks perfect! Thanks!!!!, will try tomorrow (I don't have the baby).


----------



## glace (Dec 3, 2012)

I make "homemade" pill pockets out of Orijen treats, crushed and dampened until it's a moldable consistency. 100% natural freeze-dried meat, no additives, no glycerine. They smell so good (even to me), the pills go down like lightning. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That looks good too, I don't think the protein would be too much of an issue because she would be getting so little. Thanks!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

What about Pill Buddy? Ingredients are much better. There are also the "allergy" Greenies pill pockets. They are grain free.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Im gonna try the peanut butter ones first because I have all the ingredients on hand....then go from there. I started back using the Eye Envy today multiple times a day, I was down to once every few days. Hopefully we will get this cleared back up. I think her allergies are bad too, she is squinting all the time. Vet doesn't know if it is allergies or if her meds are giving her a headache which is a side effect, poor baby!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

*Hello - tear stains here too!*

Hi! I really hope your Misha gets relief from her tear stains. She is beautiful!
I'm pretty new to PF - I have a 7 yo toy the same color as Misha. She just recently started with horrible tear stains. Are you happy with Eye Envy? Does it have any ingredients I should watch out for if I start with Molly? Any other advice on removing/stopping tear stains?
It sounds like your poo is on a special diet but I wondered what food you feed her? I think my Molly is suffering from allergies and I need to switch to grain free for her. 
Oh btw my poo is obsessed with Greenies - vet recommended those for dental reasons year ago but they may not be best for her it seems from responses here. 
Good luck with Misha's eyes. I hope to "speak" to you sometime!
Thanks!


----------



## honda123 (May 29, 2014)

For the tear stains, have you tried "Excel" tear stain remover pads? Dr. Foster and Smith make a good product also. I remove any eye **** every night on my min poodle, as part of relaxing time and reward with a treat. After, I use a warm wash rag to wipe off the removal pad excess. (I have a white senior poodle. I also add a teaspoon of plain yogurt to his dry food every AM, and I think it helps with the eye tearing. He begs for the yogurt.). 

Be careful of "Greenies." They now have changed their product; however, many dogs were in the ER for obstruction due to "Greenies." This cost was thousands of dollars for those pet owners who could, and would, afford ER GI obstruction surgery.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't tried the Excel. What I have tried: Apple Cider Vinegar, Angel Eyes, yogurt, bottled water, grain free, low glycemic food, no beet pulp, no potatoes, no sweet potatoes, no chicken, no beef, Vetricyn eye wash (actually helped), Moisture drops, boric acid, and Eye Envy. I am sure I am missing some.


The best results were from Eye Envy, but I had to use it several times a day and stains were never totally gone but MUCH improved. It seems very safe. 

I feed California Natural Kangaroo and Red Lentil, it is grain free.


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. You have certainly tried it all! I use another brand of eye pads daily but it doesn't help much for her. I'm gong to give the Excel a shot first and if no help I'm moving on to Eye Envy.
Thanks for giving such a thorough list of trials! That is so helpful!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You're welcome....I found what works for one dog doesn't always work for others. I think it all comes down to what is causing the problem. I haven't yet figured out what is causing Misha's tears....I also had her tear ducts flushed...didn't help. It is very frustrating. I clean her eyes multiple times a day. She is super good about it. I won't stop trying though....eventually I will find the problem! lol


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Misty, my white havanese mix, is the only one that gets tear stains. I tried Eye Envy, apple cider vinegar, distilled water and no grains. I make their food so they get no additives. Nothing worked till I tried Angel Eyes. I hesitated to use it because it is an antibiotic, but within a few weeks of starting it, the tear stains disappeared. I cut the old hair away and they never came back. It really was remarkable. That was about 8 months ago and I have cut her back to a half a dose every third day (probably less, because I don't always remember!), and eventually I will take her right off and see what happens. 

I guess different things work for different dogs, and I think it's just trial and error. Good luck!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> You're welcome....I found what works for one dog doesn't always work for others. I think it all comes down to what is causing the problem. I haven't yet figured out what is causing Misha's tears....I also had her tear ducts flushed...didn't help. It is very frustrating. I clean her eyes multiple times a day. She is super good about it. I won't stop trying though....eventually I will find the problem! lol


Misha is so beautiful- she has such a pretty profile.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Your dogs are darling and that smile on the one on the far right is priceless!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks- he does have quite the underbite!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> Im gonna try the peanut butter ones first because I have all the ingredients on hand....then go from there. I started back using the Eye Envy today multiple times a day, I was down to once every few days. Hopefully we will get this cleared back up. I think her allergies are bad too, she is squinting all the time. Vet doesn't know if it is allergies or if her meds are giving her a headache which is a side effect, poor baby!


I put some natural peanut butter on a spoon, cover the pill or crush and stir it in and the dog laps it up with ease. Maybe this will work for you. Also, if mine is resistant or spits the pill out, I just open the mouth and stick it in the back, massage his throat and it disappears. Taking medication is not an option LOL


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Geride, thanks, but like I said, I have done the peanut butter. Does not work. I also can pill a dog....my daughters were both vet techs, but these pills are huge and it is like torture. The whole point is to try to make it a pleasant experience. It is a lot different to pill a standard poodle as opposed to a 4 pound toy poodle. Giving this pill to a standard would be like giving a toy poodle a grain of rice. Giving this pill to a toy poodle is like making a standard poodle swallow a golf ball. Just a whole different thing


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Geride, thanks, but like I said, I have done the peanut butter. Does not work. I also can pill a dog....my daughters were both vet techs, but these pills are huge and it is like torture. The whole point is to try to make it a pleasant experience. It is a lot different to pill a standard poodle as opposed to a 4 pound toy poodle. Giving this pill to a standard would be like giving a toy poodle a grain of rice. Giving this pill to a toy poodle is like making a standard poodle swallow a golf ball. Just a whole different thing



One of Tangee's pills is being made at the compounding pharmacy in a special "micro pill" for her. If that works out, I may see about having one of the other, way too big pills that she takes done the same....
If this is something that she has to take Longterm, maybe you would want to look into having in compounded as well?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My vet sells a variety of tear stain stuff. One item is a "treat". It's moist. I remember looking at the ingredients and they looked pretty good. I think I may go pick up a bag to try for Missy and see how they work. I'll let you know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny, something I didn't think about! It actually IS compounded and comes out huge, but maybe they could make the pills in 1/2 doses and I could give her two. Probably would cost twice as much! lol....already over $200.00. She does get them down in the pill pocket and I need to make the homemade ones....crazy here, my daughter is graduating college tonight and things should calm back down.

Poodle paws, I would be very interested to hear how that treat thing works! Wouldn't that be wonderful?? Give them a treat and the tear stains disappear! Let me know!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Why not just use Tylan powder? It works!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have used it, I used Angel eyes for 3 months faithfully. It didn't work! It also didn't work for my sister's Coton. It did, however, raise her liver enzymes. I started back up the Eye Envy 3X day 3 days ago and they are looking much better. I guess I just can't slack off. They did get worse though with the pill pockets. I think Misha's must be allergy related.


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Carolinek- I am in LOVE with your dogs! That is just the cutest picture - and I agree with N2Mischief - that smile on the right is precious!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> I have used it, I used Angel eyes for 3 months faithfully. It didn't work! It also didn't work for my sister's Coton. It did, however, raise her liver enzymes. I started back up the Eye Envy 3X day 3 days ago and they are looking much better. I guess I just can't slack off. They did get worse though with the pill pockets. I think Misha's must be allergy related.


Huh! Well that's not good. Darn. Tiger had some tearing as a puppy, it was just from his topknot getting in his eyes and Tylan powder cleared up the stains. Once his topknot was long enough to stay in bands and not irritate his eyes, he stopped staining.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL, like I said, it is a saga! My breeder "breeds for no tear stains". Both litter mates have NO tearing. I swear I have tried EVERYTHING....I think my next step is an opthalmologist. She squints both eyes a lot. 3 different vets have checked and say her eyes look fine. Right now too throughout the day her eyes will get red around them, then look fine, then later look red again. The vasculitis is improving. If I could get the vasculitis cleared and get her eyes worked out I would have the perfect little poodle! She is such a good little girl!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Poodlepaws- I would be excited to know the name of that tear stain treat! 
My Molly is going through horrible tear stains now for the first time in her life - they've only been minor before but never this bad.
I have an antibiotic ointment the vet prescribed I'm putting in her eyes but would love to try a treat that is safe for her! I think her problem is allergy related.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, this thread has motivated me to get crackin' on my girls' tear stains. They take a product called "Primalix Tidy Tears", which did the trick for nearly a year, until about two months ago. That was also the same time that I switched them from homemade food to kibble (for my convenience, honestly). When they were without tear stains, it was about 90% of the time, and they would occasionally get stains for a few days and then go back to stain-free. Maybe it was because I used the same kibble as a treat, so sometimes maybe they got enough to effect their tears. Anyway, it caused me to not really worry too much when I first noticed the stains two months ago, but this time they didn't go away. They're still not as bad as they've been in the past without the Tidy Tears, so I can only hope it's been helping in some way. 

Well, now that you've reminded me of this issue I put them back on homemade as of yesterday. They're certainly happy! I can make the extra time to prepare it for them. Here's hoping it does the trick! To be extra sure, I'm not going to use the kibble even as treats for a few weeks. If the stains remain then I'll know that wasn't the culprit. I'll share my results with y'all! : )

And, yes, "Saga" is the perfect description of the battle with tear stains!! I've tried so many supplements, diets, water treatments, bowls, exercise routines, etc, to get this sorted out! It really seems to be like solving a puzzle for each individual dog, no one solution works for all. I know there are bigger issues in this world, but I really hope I live to see the day that tears stains are deciphered and solved. The suspense is killing me!! Haha


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Have you tried putting pills in cream cheese ? Works with some dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I did for Pablo, he gets the cream cheese off and spits out the pill! Haven't tried it with Misha. Pablo is a pro at not taking pills though. It used to be I would get out a treat and he knew what a pill bottle looked like, he saw the pill bottle and would refuse any treat. With the pill pockets he sits and watches me stick the pill in the treat and scarfs it down. Now I don't know for sure it is the pill pockets or the prednisone that makes him so hungry he doesn't care! lol But thanks, I will try the cream cheese again.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Yea the older ones figure it out at some point...LOL I have to get Nick's from a compound pharmacy in liquids. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

